# Solution for Bad Ball Joints!



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know if many of you guys have found this but I frequent a lot of other forums regarding off roading, camping, fishing, blah blah.

Anyways, I found a company called Carli Suspension products that makes replacement Heavy Duty ball joints for the Ram 2500/3500's. From what I'm reading on the other boards, these things are a one and done deal- replace your ball joints with these and you won't have to do it again.

The down side is the cost- $800 for the uppers and lowers (total for all 4). 

I guess its not all that bad if you are currently replacing your balljoints every year or so. 

Just wanted to throw this out there.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

subscribing!


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

You can also get a set of XRF ball joints for like $200-250 for all four. I think snocommander bought a set. They are serviceable and should last a long time. I can't imagine having to replace ball joints every year??? At least not with a good seviceable ball joint. Those Carli's are bad a$$ but $800 is $800.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to a site who sells them. Looks like seperate they are $450 & $500 so buying the package for $800 is obviously the better deal.

http://www.8lugtruckgear.com/Front-End-Parts/Carli-Extreme-Duty-Ball-Joint-Package-p551.html


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought SFA's were perfect???

J/K of course. That is sweet, but 8 bills.............ouch.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Or you swap to king pin axles. It truly your choice and good luck finding king pin axles.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

got-h2o;1038270 said:


> I thought SFA's were perfect???
> 
> J/K of course. That is sweet, but 8 bills.............ouch.


They are perfect, after you replace everything


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

dodge15004x45.9;1038315 said:


> Or you swap to king pin axles. It truly your choice and good luck finding king pin axles.


I've actually considered doing this, and the only hurdle is the ABS. Finding the axle isn't that difficult, there are still tons of 77.5-79 Ford 350's running around or in salvage yards around here.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

JohnnyU;1038406 said:


> I've actually considered doing this, and the only hurdle is the ABS. Finding the axle isn't that difficult, there are still tons of 77.5-79 Ford 350's running around or in salvage yards around here.


Only thing I can think of it find an older ram with out abs and swap swap swap away.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

dodge15004x45.9;1038481 said:


> Only thing I can think of it find an older ram with out abs and swap swap swap away.


Can't do that, the only older Dodges that would have had king pins were also passenger side drop axles and low pinion.

There are a couple of companies out there that can probably do something for you, Dynatrac is one that comes to mind though.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup Dynatrac makes a manual hub conversion for about $2000, plus the $800 ball joints, some $60 (each) Spicer U Joints (triple sealed), Aftermarket track bar of your choice, and the front end will be bulletproof.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

JohnnyU;1038591 said:


> Can't do that, the only older Dodges that would have had king pins were also passenger side drop axles and low pinion.
> 
> There are a couple of companies out there that can probably do something for you, Dynatrac is one that comes to mind though.


I was more thinking about swapping the ford axle into the dodge/


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Bit pricey. I changed my original ones at 126k miles and replaced them with NAPA joints. They are very easy to do and I don't mind changing them.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;1038676 said:


> I was more thinking about swapping the ford axle into the dodge/


They have the same, if not more problems.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the carlis are good but very pricey. if you dont want to spend the money id go with spicers or xrf's. the main problem is that most of the weight of the truck is on the lower joint rather than even pressure. what happens is that the lower will wear quicker than the upper, but once the lower joint gets loose it puts more stress on the upper joint. plus the size of the joints should be bigger like the 2nd gens were. its not a bad job, i think its kinda fun


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

wounder if the dealer will put them in on if I pay for the part since my 08's going in for the second time for new uppers an lowers, tie rod ins. the dodge stock front ends are junk if u hang a 8'.2" or larger V on them. thank god it's still under warrenty!! hate to say it but I think I may just have to go back to Ford. they got a lot heavier front end and the way this dodge gets mileage wise, i'm better off. 08's an new are a joke, poor milage no nuts on the top end for torque. they really screwed this new motor up. I've had dodge's for a while now an this is the worst I've ever seen it should have keep my 05. ' no mods on my 05' an it would whip up on my 08' going up a hill with 15k trailer on the back of it!!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

TPC Services;1049840 said:


> wounder if the dealer will put them in on if I pay for the part since my 08's going in for the second time for new uppers an lowers, tie rod ins. the dodge stock front ends are junk if u hang a 8'.2" or larger V on them. thank god it's still under warrenty!! hate to say it but I think I may just have to go back to Ford. they got a lot heavier front end and the way this dodge gets mileage wise, i'm better off. 08's an new are a joke, poor milage no nuts on the top end for torque. they really screwed this new motor up. I've had dodge's for a while now an this is the worst I've ever seen it should have keep my 05. ' no mods on my 05' an it would whip up on my 08' going up a hill with 15k trailer on the back of it!!


the grass ain't always greener on the other side, your just trading problems


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

they all have there flaus. if I wanted bad diesel milage I would have went with a ford before. thats why I went with a dodge plus the power not that the top end sucks why not go back to Ford. get the same milage have a heavier front end an has good power through all the power band!! Plus more back leg room which really I could give to craps but since I am comparing apples to apples. Just drove a buddies rental 2010 and that thing is worse off the line then my 08. actually my 08 was a rocket off the line tell it got around 40K on it. see they had turbo problems in the 6.7 so what they did enstead of fixing what they had they replace it with the turbo that was in the 5.9. in which does not create the same PSI as the one they orginally engineered for the 6.7 walla now you have a turd!! my 08 will not pull a freaking 15K trailer up a hill at 70mph. my 05 had no problems!!


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

having my balljoints done today replacing with Moog


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

provfirescott;1053375 said:


> having my balljoints done today replacing with Moog


i hope you dont have any problems, lately moogs have been nothing but troubles on dodges. alot of people have had problems with them causing alot of sterring wander.


----------



## hemipower5.7 (Oct 29, 2009)

im buying a set of moog they are about $75 each but they have a lifetime warranty so if i have to replace them its free to me so i could care less if they went every year


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

hemipower5.7;1055378 said:


> im buying a set of moog they are about $75 each but they have a lifetime warranty so if i have to replace them its free to me so i could care less if they went every year


I've been reading about folks having bad luck with the MOOG lately. I went with Raybestos when I replaced mine last spring.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

good luck hope the moogs dont give you trouble. might as well do u-joints too


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

everything got changed ujoints, ball joints and steering parts.sway bar end links the only thing I didnt change was the box but that is next.Have some binding turning hard left(has always been there since I bought the truck used)


----------



## truckboy (Jul 8, 2010)

I did a DIY tutorial on here and if you can find it, it is really pretty easy. The only hard part was getting the rusted cotter pin out. The ball joint puller cost about ten bucks at harbor freight and putting new ones on gave me a nice peace of mind driving down the road. I think 100K for a set of ball joints ain't bad. If we could actually have a zerk fitting on them I think they might go longer but the sealed units are convenient in the beginning but usually don't live the long life.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Time to revive the ball joint thread..........again.
So my time has come for all 4 ball joints at 109K. Was pretty set on XRF but have discovered that the "new generation" XRF's are sealed, non greasable. They still carry the million mile warranty though.
I can get a set for $230 shipped.
Other option is a McQuay-Norris balljoint. All 4 greasable and lifetime warranty but cost about $280 shipped. Anyone use these??
Anyone use the new XRF's??? Thanks. And yes- I will be doing u-joints. Going to go with Napa premium brand.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i got a set of XRF ball joints sitting on the work bench. i ordered them about a month ago and am just getting around to the axle work now. i can tell you they do have grease fittings. but my truck is a ford, 1996 F350 with the dana 60. and $290??? where are you getting them??? this is the place to buy them:

http://www.thetireclub.com/item.wws...mpk=504651&mfr=XRF?q=K80026K8607T&safe=active


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

here's the one for you:

http://www.thetireclub.com/item.wws?sku=K7467K7460&itempk=504651&mfr=XRF?q=K7467K7460&safe=active

wonder why they are so much more $$$???

and it also says they are non greasable.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

linckeil;1075881 said:


> here's the one for you:
> 
> http://www.thetireclub.com/item.wws?sku=K7467K7460&itempk=504651&mfr=XRF?q=K7467K7460&safe=active
> 
> ...


yea i ordered a set of xrfs for my ford they were dirt cheap. they all were greasable.( they steer great) i ordered my dodge ones at the same time and only the lowers are greasable. i havnt put them in yet still waiting on my oems to give out.i have to say i also like dana/spicer joints, i think the seal was a better than the xrfs. either one is good just steer clear from moogs


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I have done Ujoints twice but not ball joints yet. Passenger one again last week. Only 50k miles


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I was looking in the right spot. That was the link from the Ebay seller that I was looking at. XRF recently (within the last couple months) came out with this new version non greasable for the Dodges. That's the other part that makes me nervous.......a new design. Still have the warranty but I'm sure it doesn't cover labor........


----------



## plow tech (Oct 14, 2008)

ya people do not realize when ball joimts go bad so the the bushins in the drag link i do this for a living put greaable moogs and a bushing kit and like new,mine has 275,000 miles did them once,plus i work on a companys fleet of 2500 and 3500s they beat the **** out of these and they get worked and no problems.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I went with the McQuay-Norris ball joints. Made in America, greasable and lifetime warranty.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys, I found a nice write up on how to make our Wheel bearings Greaseable to help prolong their life-

http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3822051#post3822051


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

plowguy43;1080456 said:


> Hey Guys, I found a nice write up on how to make our Wheel bearings Greaseable to help prolong their life-
> 
> http://www.dodgetalk.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3822051#post3822051


i dont undrstand how this helps. i was under the assumption that the wheel bearings are fully sealed. if there are just regular open bearings inside the hub i could see this helping but as far as i know the bearings inside the hub have seals on them as well. otherwise the grease will just sling around in the hub and will be dry in no time. when my hubs wear out ill cut one open.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes they are sealed but not very well. If you look at his post, his hub bearings were pretty dried up (I don't know his mileage but its fairly high). This is basically a way of repacking the bearings/keeping them well greased. 

This guy lives in Arizona and has his truck built to take jumps/run dunes. There's a few guys on that site that have all this crazy stuff done to their Rams, pretty neat to check out.


----------

